# personalizing pens



## gsdoby (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.   I have had several persons suggest I mark my pen in some way so that people will know I made it.  Does anyone else do this?  If so, what technique is used.


----------



## Skye (Feb 21, 2006)

Woodcraft sells a very basic kit where you print on a film then rub the logo on the wood. I assume you would lacquer over that, dont know if CA would hurt it.

Best way to do it would probably be laser engraving, but it can be a little pricey.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

This has been discussed in the past and no one has come up with a really good way to accomplish the task.  The basic problem is that something that will readily identify you as the maker will probably be so big that it will detract from the pen.  The best suggestion I have seen is to have characteristic construction technique like a special centerband; but even this idea has some problems especially if you are not a volume maker.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris Higdon has his "logo" laser engraved on each pen.  Check his photo album.  It looks pretty nice.


----------



## chigdon (Feb 21, 2006)

As Gerry mentioned I do laser engrave a logo in all of my pens.  I was also prompted to do that at the suggestion of my father in law.  As he is a very successful business man I had a hard time challenging the pros and cons.  My biggest problem with it has been the extra step involved in the process.  It, I believe, is worth the trouble in trying to build a brand and add more of a perceived value to my pens.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 21, 2006)

I've though about placing a certain stone in everyone of my pens. Like a man-made emerald or ruby. []I like the laser idea but I really don't want to ship out every pen I make and don't have anyone close to me to do it.[]


----------



## leehljp (Feb 21, 2006)

Another discussion occured last spring in which a couple of people posted this link:
http://www.microstampusa.com/
You can get a stamp, a tiny stamp - to stamp your pens in inconspicuous places.
Micro tags are also available.

Not sure how to use them, but with this bunch, someone could sure come up with a very nice way to use or adapt it to pens. With the cost, it would only be viable for those who do this as a regular money maker or for someone with a extra money.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone thought about engraving the clip or maybe the finial or maybe you could engrave around the nib just below the wood.  Finding a way to incorporate your logo could enhance the pen in some cases.


----------



## angboy (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got a pen from Chris, since he had my name for the pen in the hat! I have to say that his way of labeling his pens is absolutely amazing. The "H" is very elegant and it's placed where it doesn't detract from the pen in any way, and just looks plain classy. The number is marked on the cap part, which also is not noticeable or intrusive in any way. It definitely adds value to the pen in my opinion- I think he's found a perfect way to do it, while keeping the pen as the focus, and actually using markings that really add to the classiness of the pen! And the printed info that goes along with it is also very well done, and you get a very classy certificate that truly marks your pen as one of a kind!


----------



## chigdon (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you Angela.  I appreciate that a lot!


----------



## realgenius (Feb 23, 2006)

A friend of mine is a Master Silversmith, he has a small tool that marks his work w/a logo particular to him. Perhaps a device such as that done on the clip prior to assembly would work well.  You'd have to ask a jewler or silversmith.  
Debra


----------



## realgenius (Feb 23, 2006)

TerryMiller, I was an engraver for more than 5 years and yes you can engrave the clip but the setup is a bear.  With the right jig it can be done rather easily, if anyone is interested I still have my small Hermes Pantograph I could certainly try to build the jig and try it?!?

Debra


----------



## pete00 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by realgenius_
> <br />TerryMiller, I was an engraver for more than 5 years and yes you can engrave the clip but the setup is a bear.  With the right jig it can be done rather easily, if anyone is interested I still have my small Hermes Pantograph I could certainly try to build the jig and try it?!?
> 
> Debra



Debra
that would be super if you ever get the time.
? pantograph....off to the book.

thanks.....pete


----------



## Radman (Feb 23, 2006)

Microstamp.com looks promising to me.  I wasn't able to find anything on Woodcraft.com.  Never thought stamping the clip either.  I'll be watching for replies.
Great topic!
Tom[8D]


----------

